# New to Singapore - anyone for drinks/night out in Clarke Quay



## cally7 (May 20, 2009)

Hey,

Newish in Singapore and looking to have a night out this weekend don't know many people so would like to head out for a few drinks and dancingLet me know if you are interested


----------



## Joel1 (Jul 31, 2009)

i'm also new to the area, would like to meet up for a drink and dance tonight ... will definately need to be in that order though )


----------



## funksg (Apr 7, 2009)

hi joel and cally ..

did u guys manage to meet up eventually..?
still keen to catch up..??
do let me know...
its mukul here from singapore..


----------



## lindy1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Cally,

I am from South Africa and also very new to singapore, when can we meet for a drink?


----------

